
Glitch lays off roughly half of their staff - raiyu
https://twitter.com/casseylottman/status/1263870866586251264
======
satvikpendem
I'm not even sure how Glitch makes money. It's a useful free tool to spin up a
server or full stack app quickly but I don't see anyone using it in
production. It befalls a similar fate as CodeSandbox, but at least CSB can be
used as an online editor similar to Microsoft's GitHub Workspaces.

~~~
raiyu
Making money in developer education is especially difficult. Especially if it
isn't the specific core of what you are building. Surely there is plenty of
education specific resources there, but it isn't as focused on it as
Codecademy for example.

The last funding round closed in November 2018 at $30MM, which is a
considerable sum - but it's been a year and a half since then and head count
of 100-ish people does begin to accelerate the burn rate especially if the
eyeballs and users haven't converted into paying customers.

------
bauc
Is that the former Fog Creek/FogBugz company?

~~~
raiyu
Yes - [https://medium.com/glitch/fog-creek-is-now-
glitch-5a57dab604...](https://medium.com/glitch/fog-creek-is-now-
glitch-5a57dab604e3)

------
ggoo
I thought this was going to be about a bug.

